# Sickening



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

This last week while in the middle of a family emergency and in about my 27th hour staight of being up i saw one of the most sickening shows on the sportmen channel i have ever seen.

It was on a weekly show, that i cannot remeber the name of. I know it is a show with a husband and wife team.

Anyway the show featured 4 gentlemen driving a pickup after dark. I was suspicious of what they were doing so i stayed on the channel to see what they were doing.

All of a sudden these gentlemen just out of the pickup shine a large spotlight on a wild pig and start saying "fresh meat boys!". Already knowing that this is a show i would not agree with, I quickly changed my mind from disagreeing to sickened when out of the back of the pickup they release a pitbull who chases the pigs down and puts them in a jaw lock. The idiots in the show then start ripping the pig away from the pitbull shredding ears, snouts, necks in the process. The morons then hogtie the pigs and throw them into a trailer. This is how the show ends.

I am guessing they take them away to kill them, but i could be wrong. Either way it was a sickening practice and i would not want any hunter to be a part of it.

Does anyone know what i am talking about with this story. I have never saw this unethical practice before. I hope it is not something that is practiced thoughout the US. I made me sick to my stomach. uke:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I saw that too. I was curious on what the heck they were gonna do with the hog. Anyways, not my cup of tea, and not something I would want the general public to see.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

They put them in a enclosure, feed them corn for a few weeks and then butcher them. Its a common method of catching them down here.

I know they cause a lot of damage but there is nothing sporting about it and nothing a pit bull does is pretty.

Wild feral hogs are open all year long down here and unfortunately plentiful. My friends shoot them all the time deer hunting and some folks don't even use them which is really disgusting IMO.

Pitbulls aren't allowed to hunt on state owned land down here, they are too ferocious.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

Bobm
Are those wild hogs any good tasting, never had a wild one and was just wondering. I read in a magazine that they will be in every state in about 10 years.

A. Shae


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I didn't see it, but a guy should go on the Sportsmans Channel web site. Email them, tell them about your disgust in the matter and quit showing that garbage.I would also tell them that your a fellow sportsman and that what they are showing does nothing for the sport they are promoting.

I wonder why they wouldn't just shoot it instead of torment it with a pitbull.Sounds like some dimented people.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I have no problem with the harvesting of farrel hog, but the way they did this was disgusting. I do not think anyone with morals at all would do this sort of thing. I actually saw a story on the news tonight about the distruction that ferral hogs are doing in texas, but this was just sick. I mean this was not sport, it was killing.

I did go to the website of the channel and expressed my disgust. I will let you guys know how they respond.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

most states frown on shooting at night because of the potential for deer jacking.

they are good eating but better if they are fed out on corn or feed for a few weeks.

pitbulls and hogs, **** dogs and *****, bird dogs catching cripples, when you think about it there really isn't that much difference, there is a violent aspect to hunting.

my dogs sure are rough on roosters when they are still alive.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I agree with ya Bobm. I just cringe when I see stuff like that on t.v. for everybody to see. Its gives a big black eye to everything outdoors. Thats the sort of thing that joe blow is gonna see and get the wrong idea about hunting, trapping, whatever. I also emailed and gave 'em an earful.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree with you Bob there is violent aspect to hunting, but the events that took place on this show i can not and will not ever see as sporting. The hog was froze in the spotlight and they sent the pitbull in to kill. Once the pig was caught they ripped its ear off getting it away from the dog, then loaded it tied up into an open air trail with a bunch of other bleeding hogs. There was not tracking, scouting. They drove the vehicle with in 10 yds of the pig in the middle of a pasture.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

take a look at the varmint coyote threads ect. they are jut as bad.

Wild hogs are worse vamints than coyotes and do a lot of damage to crops and wildlife so they don't get much respect.

I don't hunt them with dogs, don't shoot coyotes either.

I'm just trying to explain what and why they hunt them the way they do its not supposed to be sport any more than shooting rats is.

Those pitbulls are something else, you really have to be a mean SOB to catch a wild hog, and pin it.

The only reason I ended up keeping my english bulldog in my avatar is when I tried to adopt him out thats what everone wanted to do with him( hunt pigs) and I didn't want him to get hurt.

I would probably shoot one to eat it they are pretty good eating, my frineds would give me one if I asked for one so I've not tried hunting them lately.

Supposedly they are tough on wild turkey nests in some areas but on the otherhand they eat rattlesnakes so there is a up side to them.

The little ones are real cute


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm currently TDY in MS and recently heard about this type of hunting.

Bobm is correct...they feed them corn to clean them out for a "better" tasting pig. I couldn't believe it when the guy told me they used pitbulls in that manner. I believe they have made it illegal in MS in the past year or so. Apparently, a local news station broadcast a "hunt" and there was a large protest so they stopped it.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I wrote the sportsman channel and here is what i recieved back.

Dear Nolen,
Thank you for your support and interest in The Sportsman Channel. We value our viewers¹ comments. The television shows airing on TSC are produced byindependent producers and TSC does not censor their content. 
These programs are screened by our Quality Control Department for technical and legal standards and we pride ourselves on seeking out the highest quality and most entertaining programming.

Ultimately the independent producer, in this case I believe you're referring
to Jon Brunson Outdoors, is responsible for the program content of their
show. Please understand that the practices in this specific show are not
illegal, and in many parts of the world, this is a known strategy for hog
hunting. 
We hope you will continue to watch our programming and send us your
thoughts. 
Again, thank you for your comment.
-The Staff at The Sportsman Channel

Well at least i wrote and got a response.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think you can still hunt them in Ms that way they just outlawed rodeos where they have the pigs in a arena and the dogs have to pin them and are timed.

Pitbulls are obsolete and should be a part of history.

I know some of them maybe most of them, are real friendly dogs, but the ones that aren't are really scary.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

bobm I want a bulldog. I can't imagine that with pitbulls I have only been around one and it was a nice dog but well being around it you can see the power they have. I will never own one. I don't think they can be trusted.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The problem with bulldog ownership is they are fighters even the english bulldogs like mine.

I have to keep him awy from my other dogs hopefully hes going to college with my daughters.

The dog in my avatar is my daughters but he lives at my house hes very friendly with people cats ect but he will fight at the drop of a hat with another dog especailly males.

If its the only dog you have they are real nice dogs you can't help but like him.

Personally I'd rather have a hunting breed.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

we should all just get a lab. you might get licked to death though.

M*F did you ever get a response? I am curious what they told you?


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I got the same song and dance. It still ticks me off. If its legal, I dont care what they do, but I still dont see it fit for tv. Im sure p*ta is already milking that one.


----------



## parker_lipetzky (Aug 31, 2006)

Ive huted wild pigs before but we HUNTED them!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Many people believe that waterfowling is barbaric and cruel. They would like to see it banned.

Besides...how fair is it to the waterfowl?

Did anyone see where they go and hunt hogs with dogs and then kill the hog with a knife?

Tred Barta even killed one.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Mr.Lee, I seen that, that was pretty intense. They actually grabbed the hog by the back legs and Tred knifed him with his bare hands. It was a huge hog too. I must say that is a lot more sporting than using pitbulls. I'd rather try riding a bull than do what he did. That was hunting at its finest. I'm sure there are people that thought that was cruel too, but at least the pig had a chance to turn and tear him apart.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

I had a chance to knife hunt hogs in Texas two years ago. We used cur dogs and they trailed and bayed up the hog. As we came in with the knife, a couple of the dogs grabbed the hog. We then grabbed the hind legs and flipped it over and stuck it. I was fortunate that mine was a fairly small one.

While I agree this was rather barbaric, it's an accepted way of hunting there and certainly an adrenaline rush. I'm in no hurry to do it again but am glad I did it.


----------



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

ID BE WILLING TO BET THOSE GUYS DIDN'T EVEN EAT THE ANIMAL, PROBABLY JUST DID IT FOR THE TELEVISION SHOW. IF THEY SHOWED THEM CLEANING IT AND MAKING IT A MEAL THEN I WOULDN'T CARE, BUT I GUARENTEE IT WAS WASTED AND FED THOSE DOGS.

AS FOR PETA...REAL SMART FOR THAT OUTDOOR CHANNEL TO GIVE THEM MORE HATE AND AMMUNITION AGAINST US.

JUST MY 2 CENTS.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> BUT I GUARENTEE IT WAS WASTED AND FED THOSE DOGS.
> 
> Since when is feeding a dog considered wasteing?


----------



## Mose (Jan 2, 2007)

I know this is an old subject but I wanted to shed a little light on it. First of all using catch dogs on hogs has been around for a long time and is a very popular and LEGAL way of hunting hogs. Second the main reason people kill a caught hog with a knife is so they don't take a chance of shooting a dog. And third if they catch them and don't kill them they usually take them home and pen it up. People that catch and don't kill often raise them and sell them, use them to train young dogs in a pen, or feed them corn and grain for a while and butcher them like a tame hog. While it may not be your cup of tea it is very legal and most people in states that have hogs have no problem with it.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Even though i live probably 500-1000 miles from 99% of the wild hog population, I don't buy it Mose.

I saw what i saw. I saw a pitbull putting a lock down on a hog in the middle of the night. I cannot buy that these hogs are taken home and raised. The one i saw on the program would have been next to impossible to bring back to good health not to mention the cost of treating open wounds from the pitbulls. I just don't see this as something that should be legal. Sorry.


----------



## Mose (Jan 2, 2007)

Well the good thing about America is that you have the right to your opinion, and we have our right to hunt too. Hogs are a lot tougher than you think and can survive a lot more than JUST BEING CAUGHT by the bulldog. As a matter of fact, more dogs are killed by hogs than hogs by dogs. You will probably never appreciate hog hunting with pits, but I would guess you don't like hunting with any type of dogs. I am not upset or argueing just was giving some facts from someone who has been around that type of hunting.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

To say someone probable doesn't like to hunt with any type of dogs because they wouldn't use them to hunt pigs is unfair. I hunt with dogs but wouldn't use them for hog hunting because I don't like that style of hunting. But that's just me. And I wouldn't be to quick to use the legal angle either. In New Hampshire it is legal for a girl to marry at age 13 and I find that distasteful, though quite legal. Something that is legal is not always right............... not saying anything is wrong with your chosen style of hunting. Just saying be careful of the justification used.


----------



## Mose (Jan 2, 2007)

I meant to say hunting with hounds so to exclude bird dogs, but then again that might be untrue to. I suppose hog hunting just doesn't sit well with some people. And you are right on with the legal isn't always right. But in this case it legal and isn't morally wrong. Once again not everyone likes all styles of hunting, but that doesn't make them wrong.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> Once again not everyone likes all styles of hunting, but that doesn't make them wrong.


Very true.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm right with using dogs to hunt hogs and pen them or put the knife to them, leave them dead in a ditch for all I care!!! if you ever see what those damn things do to the country side you would be all for it to, stop thinking of them as hogs and start thinking about them as rats. As for the dog ripping up that hog, if you think that's bad wait until you see what those tusks do to a dog. And just be glad that ND is cold enough that hogs wont be much of a probable here. Trust me you would be doing everything you could to kill them if they were on your property. They are a highly destructive invasive animal, just once in a while try to get out of ND and see what the rest of our fellow hunters have to put up with, you will love ND and what it has to offer even more then you already do. And maybe you will be able to view the world with a bit more of an open mind.

I have a bunch of Texas boys sitting next to me reading this and laughing at you right now. LOL


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

The thing is, is i still think it is morally wrong. If they are such a problem, which i do know they are, why not go out with a rifle and pick them off? Instead of using a pitbull?

Wiskodie, i don't know if you were in ND in the winter of '97?

Now i know alot of feed lots that had in excess of 300 deer in them, including my father's, and i honestly do not know what the rule is in ND for shooting animals in a case like that, but it did happen, whether it was against the law or not i do not know. Anyway my point is they were killed with a gun, not by a dog ripping them to shreds. I would think the taking of ferrel hogs anywhere would be more effective with a gun.

I think my arguement has turned more against the ownership of pitbulls than the in humane hunting of ferrel hogs. My point is it is still wrong in my eyes.

I honestly do not care if anyone agrees with me on this isssue, but it has nothing to do with me getting out of north dakota or with a bunch of texas boys laughing at me? Right Now? So i wish you would keep this arguement on topic and civil, I have my opinion you have yours, now i will stubborn and think i am right and you will to, makes for a good arguement eh :wink:


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

LOL yes it will norm
I remember the early winter of 97, just up past x-mas, and I also remember all the deer herds, man that was amazing, I never even realized there was that many deer here. Then I joined the navy. As for hunting hog with dogs, it really isn't any different the using dogs for other game, I enjoy watching mine work the grass for pheasant, other family members use there's for duck and goose. Its enjoyable to watch them work, it makes the hunt better in just about every way I can think. As for hog hunting they use many different types of dogs not just pits and bull, walkers, blue tick, blood hounds, and im sure many more. I know I find more pheasants with a dog in the field with me, and hunting hogs is the same way. Most of all, don't look at this so much as hunting as killing invasive animals, no different then fish( like carp) in a lake. They are feral hogs, once from a farm! they kill, eat, and destroy everything, the bread as fast as rabbits, the only good aspect of this is that you can use a dog to help speed up the process and enjoy watching your well trained dogs at work. Sorry I have no love of them, and if you went down to texas and went out in the country that was infested with hogs you would hate them too, oh almost forgot, they eat and destroy to the point that other animals cannot survive in the area. Hogs move into your hunting land and inside a year you deer population will be a quarter of what it was the year before, and from there it only gets worse. Go to texas is a nice place to visit but until then please try to keep an open mind with things that are different from the ND life style
:beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

When I catch a carp I throw it on the bank or kill it using some other method.

In my mind, I'm dispatching an unwanted exotic species and helping the cause. Hell, state game agencies have been known to eradicate entire lakes filled with them! So what's the big deal if I kill them too?

Is killing feral pigs really any different? It's simply dispatching another unwanted exotic species is it not?


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

hi Matt
I agree with you 100% with a name like the who wouldnt
and i have to ask is your real name Matt Jones????
LOL if so its nice to meet you, may name is also Matt Jones 
small world :beer:


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

ferral hogs are a big nuisance in the southern states, they can wipe out great deer territory so I don't see the problem in any way that they kill them.



> pitbulls and hogs, **** dogs and *****, bird dogs catching cripples, when you think about it there really isn't that much difference, there is a violent aspect to hunting.
> 
> 
> > Your right, maybe they shouldn't have showed it on tv, but I have no remorse for pigs that destroy property and can reduce your deer herd in a matter of no time.
> ...


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

The point i'm missing here is this... If they are so worried about clearing them out, shouldnt they be spending there time killing more of them instead of sitting them in pens feeding them corn? I understand the reason they are feeding them the corn, but the two ideas seem to contradict each other somewhat.

It does seem very different to me than using dogs on waterfowl or upland birds, even ****. I mean how many times have you had your dog catch a live ****, tear part of its face off, then keep it alive in a cage for two weeks? I'm willing to bet that's not a common practice among many of us. Do they take care of the wounds left by the pitbulls so that the pig doesn't get infected? i would imagine that's a lot of extra pain and suffering on the animals part that really isn't needed. also, I wouldn't want to eat on a pig that has been half way rotting in the pen behind the shed for the last week. If ya ask me, i don't think it should be legal to have dogs rip the hogs up, then keep them alive for weeks before finishing the kill. Use dogs to kill them, let them rip their throats out if that's how it has to work, but i don't see why they have to part way kill them, and finish it two weeks later.

If i kill mouse i find running on my kitchen floor, or a big buck running through the woods behind the barn, i'm going to do it as quickly as i possibly can. the mouse and the deer both feel pain, no reason that just because the deer is a more respectable creature it should have to suffer less than the mouse. just because something is legal doesn't mean it is right.

the three lessons i most vividly remember from gun safety training many years ago are as follows: treat every firearm as if it were loaded, always be positive that your safety is on, when ever you harvest any type of game, make every effort that you possibly can to make sure that it dies as quickly and painlessly as you can. I took those rules to heart, I guess maybe some other people just smiled and nodded but never really cared?

When you cripple a snow goose do you sit there with your buddies and mock it while it flops around on the ground trying to get away? their populations are out of control, does that mean once you have almost killed it it's ok to stop and show how little respect you have for it? almost as if it were a human and you were punishing it for something it had done to you? do you let your dog slowly kill it by biting chunks off of it while you kick it in the head? no, you ring its neck and have it be done.

i could keep coming up with arguments to support how incredibly unethical i feel this is but ill stop, just let me say this. ethics and laws or two separate things. don't be blinded by the idea that if you aren't going to get in trouble for doing something that it's the right thing to do. we are the smartest creatures on earth, we understand things that other creatures don't, it's our responsibility to utilize that understanding when need be, such as situations like this. or maybe im just expecting too much of people.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

you took the word right out of my mouth sniper, exactly why i was sickened by watching the show.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mr. Lee said:


> Many people believe that waterfowling is barbaric and cruel. They would like to see it banned.
> 
> Besides...how fair is it to the waterfowl?
> 
> ...


Well then those people who think waterfowling is barbaric should tag along with a group of die hard snow goose hunters in the spring, then they would really hate us!! :wink:


----------



## Mose (Jan 2, 2007)

lol, you guys don't give the hogs near enough credit. they don't usually get all ripped up and are a lot tougher than you think. the dogs just catch them and hold them.


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, this thread has kinda drifted. I thought the whole basis of this was that it was aired on tv. Thats what I dont like. IMO there is a huge difference between game and nuisance critters. These hogs are apparently nuisance critters and need to be removed by whatever means necessary. No problem there. But does it need to be filmed for every joe-blow to see? Thats the kind of crap that gives hunting the "barbaric, blood thirsty, cold hearted killer" image we've been seeing alot of lately.


----------



## pickles (Jan 24, 2007)

To: BobM
pitbulls are are like or children, they respond to what we teach them.
pickles a pitbull owner Staffordshire Terrier to be corect.
Everyone that pulls a trigger is NOT a HUNTER.
Everyonr that sets a TRAT is NOT a TRAPPER.


----------

